# Critters under garage



## 1950sVI (Aug 14, 2016)

Good Day,
Not my first run at DIYChatroom, but couldn't log in to old email to retrieve password. 
Well, pulled up a rocking patio stone to investigate and found a nice little burrow under the garage slab (appears to be chew marks on vapor barrier, not quite noticeable in pic).
Went to other side of garage which I haven't looked at in 3 years since we moved in. (Garage was grandfathered, or built illegally, andsits on the property line, so I don't have much of a chance to inspect it). Found a large burrow? with an opening around 4' (shoe used as scale) and goes under the slab probably another 4' square before I lose sight of it. Glad I don't park the car here because it would have likely collapsed.
So I'll start in this forum than move to foundation section. Any thoughts on whether this is critter or not? Last winter we had mice in attic, but gone now. I've never seen a racoon in the garbage (we don't use a lid), and never smelled a skunk. Neighbour has a housecat which is never outside. I live on Vancouver Island.
Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Cover that area with sand and dampen it to determine a foot print.


----------



## 1950sVI (Aug 14, 2016)

I like it. Gonna try and get a footprint out of it tonight. Starting to lean towards back filling and tamping as much as possible, followed with mudjack to fill the remainder of the voids, if that would even work. Will leave it till tomorrow than do a couple of phonecalls.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sometimes it is better to deal with them before you close off that entrance. If closed they may move away but still know where home is and at some point they may return at a different spot. Try the tracks and look for droppings.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the plans for the building?
It was built totaly wrong in the first place.
I'd be setting a live trap with cat food to see what happens.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't know if you have wild rabbit in your neighborhood, but that was my first thought when you described the digging under the paving stone, A rabbit always builds an escape hatch out the back door in case it gets trapped in the burrow, by a predator.

That said, getting a track might help, or set up a motion activated camera to tape the entrance when the varmint comes around.


ED


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

My guess would be a groundhog . 

If you don't trap it & kill it (or buy him a bus ticket to 2 states away) , he'll never leave !


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Whatever critter is there, you need to persuade it to move. I'd start by tossing some moth balls into it, and letting them work for a few days. THEN fill it.


----------

